# ,  / > Alinco >  alinco DJ 191

## Feodor

.         .          Alinco DJ191      .  RU3ANT.  :Embarassed:

----------


## jiour



----------


## RA0CS

> FAQ        , -        .


, !  - FAQ  191 -  --    !     .

73 de RA0CS

----------


## GaRy

> .     .
>   ?


              " ".
  -       -,        ,      ,     .
     LOCK    #631,    ,   ,  (     )  .......
!  :Laughing:

----------


## jiour

www.cqham.ru

----------


## GaRy

....
 :Laughing:  Serg,   FAQ? .... !... ::
 :Smile:

----------

